# My Dischida Collection Update 10/5/06 Page 2



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

This is but a small sample of the genus which contains some 80 species. Check it out, hope you like it...

*D. "Geri"*









*D. hirsuta*









*D. hirsuta "Red Leaf"*


















*D. nummularioides*









*D. ovata*









*Dischidia species variegated*


















*D. pectinoides* (No bulbous leaves yet, its a fresh cutting)









*D. nummularia sp.*









*Hoya curtisii*



















I think my favorites are the D. "Geri" and the Hoya curtisii. They are really nice. I actually have to smaller mounted D. "Geri" if anyone would like to trade for a cool plant or other Dischidias. There's a whole bunch I still need to get (D. rafflesiana being one). There are a few hoyas I'm interested in as well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2006)

Nice collection. Did you get any of those at Tropiflora? I'm going to the Bromeliad Society of South Florida's Annual Show & Sale tomorrow. I hope they have some nice viv broms so I can stock up. Tropiflora is going to be there.  

Anyways, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Most of them are from Tropiflora, but they don't sell them right now. Lets just say I got lucky. 8) 

I was there today actually, bought about 45 bromeliads. While I was there, the head Brom guy, Brian, was on his way to Miami for some show. I assume thats the same one you're talking about.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2006)

Yep, that's the show. In the Fairchild Tropical Botanical Gardens. Anybody here going?


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

This is nice stuff!! Have fun with all those


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

StevenBonheim said:


> This is nice stuff!! Have fun with all those


Why, thank you!!


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Pretty nice looking plants!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice plants. I like. And Im not much for vinning type plants.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks guys! I'm in the process of trying to get a few more different speices and also some different Hoyas as well. You ever seen Hoya imbricata? Look it up, its crazy.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

**Update**

Well, my collection has grown a little bit in the last month or so. I thought I'd share...

*D. benghalensis*



























*D. nummularioides sp. 2 (undescribed)*


















*D. nummularioides variegated*









*D. rafflesiana*


















*D. ruscifolia*









*D. species 'F550' (undescribed)*









*D. sp. unknown (possibly from Burma)*









*D. platyphylla (got some different stuff from before)*









*Dischidiopsis parasitica (I LOVE this plant)*


----------



## Stratusfaction (Mar 7, 2006)

Impressive!


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Those are pretty cool!

Is this one the one I have a cutting from?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

wax32 said:


> Those are pretty cool!
> 
> Is this one the one I have a cutting from?


Yep!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

They all look pretty succulent to me. yum, yum. I hope you know what I mean. How well do they hold up to humidity and misting, and watering. Am I wrong, are their leaves not the succulent type?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

They are in the Hoya family so yes, they have succulent-like leaves. They are however, tropical so they like the humidity and they like light. Some of them don't like a lot of moisture on their roots though.

They, like Hoyas and Ceropegias, are in the family Asclepiadacea.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Very nice collection. I have a feeling a few of these will be in my order the next time around. 

I'm going to have to post up a picture of this plant I have. It look remarkably like this genus, but not quite. I always do a double take and then realise they're not the same.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks. Get that picture posted so I can see it!!


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Meh... they're *ok*... I've seen better.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

bluedart said:


> Meh... they're *ok*... I've seen better.












:lol:


----------



## Stratusfaction (Mar 7, 2006)

Antone I just wanted to say you suck!  

Nah just kidding I envy you and your plants!

I was warned by the fiance last night that I need to stop buying so many plants.. :lol:


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thought I'd update again. Its a never ending vicious cycle! Haha!

*D. sp. F440*









*D. gaudichaudii*

















*D. sp. (undescribed)*









*D. "Geri" is on the left...*









*D. oianthe*









*D. pectinoides* (I got another one with bulbs. Yay!)









*D. sp. "New Guinea"*









*D. sp. Phillipenes #1*









...and so it continues...


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Well, its getting out of hand...

This picture is about 2 months old, you should see it now. :shock: 









Here's the 2nd wall taken today...









There are more you can't see too... :roll:


----------



## Brust112 (Oct 2, 2005)

Wow, as my brother says "Those are Di Schida."  
Honestly though, these are one of my favorite plants that I dont have. I have looked everywhere around town and finally found one yesterday. I admire you for that collection and hope it continues to grow.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Brust112 said:


> Wow, as my brother says "Those are Di Schida."
> Honestly though, these are one of my favorite plants that I dont have. I have looked everywhere around town and finally found one yesterday. I admire you for that collection and hope it continues to grow.


Hahaha. Thanks for encouragement. I have about 50ish different species and about 60ish different total varieties.

If you need help finding any, let me know.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

From this we can surmise that Antone lives alone, is unattached, and has a reasonably good job. Ahh the good ol’ days :wink:


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Grassypeak said:


> From this we can surmise that Antone lives alone, is unattached, and has a reasonably good job. Ahh the good ol’ days :wink:


Wow a triple No. Haha. I live with very understanding people, I'm engaged and I sell broms (i.e. I'm broke, haha).


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

but....

if he keeps this up he is more likely than not to end up alone, mad, still broke and attached only to a garden hose...
:shock: 

S


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

sports_doc said:


> but....
> 
> if he keeps this up he is more likely than not to end up alone, mad, still broke and attached only to a garden hose...
> :shock:
> ...


Tssssssssst! Burn!! :lol:


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Antone thats outta control!

I think ya better send one of those walls to me !

Very Nice man!


Todd


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

Holy Moly Antone! 
I think Im gonna need some vines soon.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks! I really should take a pic of everything just to show. I have them all over the yard front and back. To think my collection isn't even the largest that I know of... :shock:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

Well, if you think you have too many I can take a couple off your hands :lol:


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

nawth21 said:


> Well, if you think you have too many I can take a couple off your hands :lol:


Haha. I know you wanted some D. bengalensis so I have a few cuttings for you set aside.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

Awesome  I dont think my amazonicus is coming back :lol:


----------

